# Two young Irish guys considering Toronto



## King of Leon (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All

Was just basically looking some advice on what it would be like for a couple of 27 year old Irish guys heading over to canada for for a year or so to work?

We both work in the road construction industry but with the current climate things arent good at home..

I was wondering what way a visa would work and if there was much work going? and what would the salary be?

Any advice would be good.. 
thanks

Brian


----------

